# خطة وتعليمات السلامة والصحة على منصات الحفر البحرية



## zkfn (7 أبريل 2010)

الإخوة الأفاضل..

أبحث عن خطة وتعليمات السلامة والصحة التي تقدمها الشركات الخاصة للعاملين بحفر ابار النفط في المناطق البحرية 
أو أن يساعدني أحد في العثور على معجم المصطلحات الخاص بهذه المنشآت ( انجليزي /عربي)

لي اسبوع أقوم بالبحث عبر الانترنت ولم أجد المعلومات متكاملة


وجزى الله الجميع عني وعن كل طالب علم كل خير 

أختكم z


----------



## safety113 (7 أبريل 2010)

تكرم يا اخي الكريم 
اليك هذا الموضوع المنقول:
القاموس موجود بالانكليزي وهو اونلاين على الموقع التالي:
http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/Safety+Marine+Information+Broadcast

اقدم لكم اروع برنامجين لسهولة قراءة الكتب الانجليزية وترجمتها 
البرنامج الاول عبارة عن مترجم فورى يترجم بمجرد الاشارة على الكلمة بالماوس
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JNCG6BXB
يساعدك ايضا البرنامج على التعود على قراءة الكتب الانجليزة حيث يتيح البرنامج امرين مهمين عند الاستعمال.
1-ترجمة الكلمات التى لاتعرفها بمجرد الاشارة عليها ونطقها بالصوت مما يتيح لك قراءة الكتاب بسهولة ويعودك على قراءة مثل هذة الكتب.
2-سهولة التعامل مع البرنامج بعيدا عن البرامج الاخرى التى تتطلب كتابة الكلمة المراد ترجمتها مما يدعك للملل وقفل الكتاب.

البرنامج الثانى عبارة عن تحويل صيغة pdf to word لكى يعمل البرنامج بسهولة معكم
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LQGPNVNR










~¤©§] فهرس المكتبات الهندسيه Book Index [§©¤~ 

موضـوع خاص لطلبات الكتب ... EBook Requests
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28803

الأوراق العلمية و الأبحاث Scientific or Research Papers
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49600

موضوع خاص لطلبات الأوراق والابحاث العلمية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43395

شرح طريقة التحميل بدون اشتراك من موقع Rapidshare 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28849

برامج قراءة الكتب الالكترونيه Readers for various ebooks formats
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30017

قواميس هندسيه ....... Engineering Dictionaries 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29615

::: Solution Manuals ::: 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33283

مكتبة الهندسة الميكانيكية Mechanical Engineering eBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33581

مكتبه الهندسة المدنيه Civil Engineering eBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13564

مكتبة الهندسة المعماريه Architecture Engineering eBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28834

مكتبة الهندسه الكهربائيه والالكترونيه Electrical Engineering EBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33568

مكتبه الكتب (مساحة,طرق, نقل ومرور, مطارات)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24972

مكتبة هندسة الاتصالات Telecom , Rf Design , Antenna , Wireless System 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40756

مكتبة الهندسة الصـناعية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28977

Micro-Electro-Mechanical Systems - Mechatronics - ROBOTICS 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33544

كتب التحكم الآلى Control Engineering eBooks 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=53985

مكتبة هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28695

كتب فى هندسة الطيران 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27027

مكتبه الهندسة الطبيه Biomedical Engineering EBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33882

مكتبة الهندسه الكيميائيه Chemical Engineering 
EBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26324

مكتبة الطاقه البديله Renewable Energy eBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28696

مكتبة هندسة التبريد والتكييف Air Condition & 
Refrigeration eBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11412

كتب فى مجال الليزر Laser & Optics Technology
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33035


مجموعة كتب عن الاهتزازات ... Vibration
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54493

Manufacturing & Production
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=48194

كتب فى Fluid Mechanics - ThermoDynamics - Heat Transfere
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27292

كتب فى ادارة المشروعات Project Management E books
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32026

كتاب إلكتروني لشرح برنامج الأوتوكاد 2000
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=23419

كتب Mechanics and Strength of Materials
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29042

30 كتـــاب جديد Image Processing and Computer Vision Books
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32042

مجموعــة من الكتـب في هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21716

مجموعة كتب Design and Analysis of Experiments
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32034

المكتبه التعليميه لعلوم الحاسب والشبكات والبرامج IT EBooKs
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33559

DATA Mining - 16 book Collection
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32031

::: مجـــلات هندسيه وعلميه Magazines :::
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29316

كتب لجميع التخصصـات ... Thecnical E-Bookz 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29259

Robotics books collection
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29288

اختـار كتابك من هذا الموقع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30326

كتب في الرياضيات 3.5gb
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31278

كتب فى الفيزياء 2.4GB of Physics ebooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31276

كتب فى الكيمياء 2GB Chemistry Books
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31275

كتب علميه وهندسيه مرفوعه على موقع Zupload
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30734

A lot of Computer , IT , Programming , Hardware Ebooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31226

Electrical , Electronic ,Telecommunication ebooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31224

كتب فى تعليم اللغه الانجليزيه English ******** :::
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33561

Programmable Logic Controllers - EBooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31068

كتب الأنابيب Pipeline Handbooks
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28890

قاموس المصطلحات العلميه والهندسيه Dictionary of Scientific and Technical
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27483

Neural Information Processing Systems 19 كتاب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33524

كتب كتير . . . . حمل الان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31605

كتب كثيرة فتوكل على الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29097

كتاب تصميم المقاطع الخرسانية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11897

تسع كتب تؤهلك لتصبح محترف تمديد شبكات حاسب و بالعربي 100%
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31558

الموسوعة الشبكية - طريقك الى احتراف عالم الشبكات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31296

Ebooks CISCO - 48 كتب تستحق التحميل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26754

كتاب عربي عن ++c 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28932

مجموعة من الكتب التعليمية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=31488

كتب فى الرياضيات للمهندسين Technical Math. & Calculus For Engineers
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28700

مجموعه كتب فى الرياضيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=29413

كتب Water & Technology
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33072

كتب معالجة المياه و المياه الملوثة و البيئة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47610

مجموعة كتب فى الالكترونيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28707

تخصص الالات الدقيقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28855

مجموعة كتب فى Genetic Algorithm 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28034

مجموعة كتب عن الـ Robot
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=25092

مكتبات تتجدد كل يوم ... عدد الكتب مهول و متنوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32289


كتب للمعرفه "غير هندسيه " General Knowledge

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32221

كتب هندسيه في مختلف الاختصاصات من موقع Rapidshare
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33881

كتب فى هندسة النسيج - Textile 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40506

أكبر مكتبه لكتب ومراجع هندسة الانتاج والتصميم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=333485

كتب للماتلاب على موقع mihd.net
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45719

Pumps Books
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=49146


----------



## zkfn (7 أبريل 2010)

بوركت .. وجزيت خيرا ,,
سابدأ الآن في فتح الملفات والمواقع ..

ممتنة لك


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

احمد اسعد ،، 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

*تقنيات تصميم حفر الآبار البحرية*

تضمن تصميم الآبار البحرية البنود التالية:

جمع المعلومات عن الشروط الجوية التي سيتم الحفر فيها.
جمع معلومات عن قاع البحر و الشكل المورفولوجي و نوعية التوضعات التي سيتم بدء الحفر بها.
المقطع الليتولوجي المتوقع و العمق النهائي.
اختيار المنصة البحرية المناسبة.
تصميم عمق و سماكة و أقطار مواسير التغليف.

اختيار سائل الحفر المناسب و خواصه.
اختيار الدقاقات المناسبة و ريجيم الحفر.
اختيار تشكيلة الحفر.
اختيار موانع الاندفاع و طريقة تركيبها في كل مرحلة.
اختيار الشجرة المناسبة.
تحديد أعماق العينات الاسطوانية و الطبقات التي سيتم اختبارها.
قواعد الأمن و السلامة.
أولاً: جمع المعلومات عن الشروط الجوية التي سيتم الحفر بها

و ذلك خلال فترة زمنية تتراوح بين 25 و 50 سنة و نقصد بالشوط الجوية ( سرعة الرياح، سرعة و ارتفاع الأمواج، شدة العواصف، التيارات المائية، المد والجزر،……إلخ) و بعد ذلك يتم تعييع قيم القوى المحورية أولاً ثم الأفقية و التي ستتعرض لها ركائز المنصات الثابتة من أجل تصميمها بشكل مناسب (عمقها، قطرها، سماكة جدارها) كي تتحمل ثقل المنصة و المعدات المركبة عليها و تقاوم عزم الفتل الذي قد تسببه الرياح ة الأمواج و التيارات البحرية أو لاختيار الماسورة الصاعدة(riser) المناسبة لهذه الظروف و اختيار المخمدات التي تركب على البرج أو ضمن مجموعة مواسير الحفر أو مع مجموعة الرفع و الإنزال.

ثانياً:جمع معلومات عن قاع البحر و الشكل المورفولوجي و نوعية التوضعات التي سيتم بدء الحفر بها

أي تضاريس القاع للمنطقة الشاطئية، حيث يمكن تمييز شواطئ ضحلة و أخرى عميقة و يشارك في البناء الجيولوجي لقيعان البحار صخور الأساس و التوضعات الهشة.

و من العوامل الجيولوجية المؤثرة على عملية الحفر:

التنوع الكبير في أشكال التربة.
الانتشار الواسع للتربة الغضارية الضعيفة.
عمليات الحت و الترسيب التي تؤدي إلى إعادة تشكيل تضاريس قاع البحر و تسويتها.
وجود الصخور الكبيرة الملساء.
و النتوع الكبير في أشكال التربة يؤثر بالدرجة الأولى على اختيار محركات الحفر البحرية و أداة حت الصخور و طريقة الحفر.

ثالثاً: المقطع الليتولوجي المتوقع و العمق النهائي

يتم رسم المقطع الجيولوجي المتوقع للبئر و ذلك بالمقارنة مع الآبار المجاورة المحفورة في اليابسة و في حال ابتعاد موقع البئر داخل البحر يتم الاستعانة بسفن خاصة بالقياسات الجيوفيزيائية و إجراء مثل هذه القياسات و تحديد نوعية الطبقات و أعماقها و الضغوط الطبقية المتوقعة و المعطيات الليتولوجية المختلفة التي تتعلق بعملية الحفر بما في ذلك احتمال وجود المواد الهيدروكربونية أو عدمه، و على ضوئه يتم رسم المقطع الليتولوجي الذي سيكون أساس لاختيار برامترات الحفر المختلفة.

رابعاً: اختيار المنصة البحرية المناسبة

يتم تحديد و اختيار المنصة البحرية المناسبة اعتماداً على المعطيات السابقة، بحيث تكون وحدة الحفر المحمولة عليها ذات استطاعة كافية لاختراق المقطع الليتولوجي المتوقع.

و يجب أن تحوي منصات الحفر البحري كل المعدات و المواد المطلوبة لاستمرار العمل لزمن يكفي لإنهاء البئر و ذلك نظراً لتواجدها في مناطق معزولة و بعيداً عن قواعد تموينها على اليابسة و من هذه المعدات نذكر:

وحدة للتحضير السريع لسائل الحفر و أخرى لمعالجته.
وحدة تحضير و ضخ الاسمنت.
وحدة للقياسات البئرية.
وحدة لتحلية مياه البحر بمعدل 500 م3/يوم.
مخازن كبيرة للمواد الاستهلاكية( المحروقات و المواد الكيميائية الخاصة بسائل الحفر و مسحوق الاسمنت).
أماكن سكن ومعيشة الطاقم البشري العامل على المنصة مع كل مستلزماتهم الحياتية.
خامساً: اختيار الشجرة و قاعدتها

إن الشجرة تشكل أداة لاستناد التغليف، و صلة الوصل مع معدات منع الاندفاع (bop)، و يجب أن تلبي معدات رأس البئر عدداً من المتطلبات نذكر منها :

تشكل قاعدة استناد متينة و أداة إحكام و عزل لطقم مجموعة البريفينترات.
تدعم استناد كل مراحل التغليف المتعاقبة.
تدعم استناد وزن طقم مجموعة موانع الاندفاع المحملة عليها بالإضافة إلى مواسير الحفر المعلقة عليها.
تشكل أداة إحكام و إغلاق لهناكر مراحل مواسير التغليف المتعاقبة.
تقاوم جهد الانحناء الذي يمكن أن يسببه كل من طقم موانع الاندفاع و الماسورة الصاعدة.
تقاوم الضغوط القصوى التي يمكن أن تتعرض لها.
تدعم استناد وزن الشجرة و معدات الانتاج.
سادساً:اختبار البريفينترات و الماسوره الصاعدة

تمتاز البريفنترات التي تعمل في ظروف الحفر البحري بما يلي:

1- يجب أن تتمتع بموثوقية كبيرة لان أي إصلاح في معداته يتطلب رفعها إلى السطح.

2- إجراءات التركيب والتشغيل هي أكثر صعوبة.

3 - بالإضافة إلى أهداف التحكم بالبئر فان نظام مجموعة البريفنترات ضروري لعمليات الفك الاضطرارية.

4 - بلاشكات البريفنترات تكون مجهزة بنظام تحكم من بعد.

وان طقم البريفنترات في الحفر البحري هو عبارة عن مجموعة متكاملة من المكونات النوعية الضرورية للسيطرة على البئر وفي أية شروط وهذه المعدات هي :

فلفجة الربط مع رأس البئر:

وهي الوسيلة التي تربط طقم البريفنترات(موانع الاندفاع) مع رأس البئر

ويجب أن تتناسب معه بالقياس.

بلاشكات موانع الاندفاع:

وهي العنصر الأساسي في البريفنتر وهي متنوعة الأشكال والوظانف وطريقة الإغلاق.

البريفنتر العام:

يوجد نوعان من البريفنترات العامة يتم استخدامها في نظام منع الاندفاع المستخدم في الحفر البحري واحد في طقم البريفنترات وآخر ضمن مكونات الماسورة الصاعدة.

فلفجة الوصل مع الجزء السفلي من الماسورة الصاعدة:

وهي مشابهة لفلنجة الوصل مع رأس البئر تسمح بإغلاق البئر باستخدام جزء البريفنترات السفلي وإمكانية فك الماسورة الصاعدة ورفعها هذه الإمكانية ضرورية عندما تسبب الظروف المناخية متاعب إضافة إلى صعوبات ضبط توازن واستقرار منصة الحفر ضمن الحدود المسموح بها.

الوصلة المرنة السفلية:

من أجل التحكم بالحركة الأفقية للماسورة الصاعدة يتم تركيب وصلة مرنة فوق البريفنتر العام.

الوصلة التلسكوبية:

في أعلى الماسورة الصاعدة يتم تركيب وصلة تلسكوبية أو وصلة انزلاق وهي تسمح بالحركة العمودية

الوصلة المرنة العلوية:

يتم تركيبها أسفل الروتر فوق الوصلة التلسكوبية وهي تعدل الحركة الأفقية في النهاية

العلوية من الماسورة الصاعدة.

طقم التحكم و المحول السطحي:

يتم تركيب طقم المحول مابين الوصلة المرنة العلوية والروتر وهكذا يمكن إغلاق الفراغ الحلقي على السطح ونقل الراجع بعيداً من خلال نظام المحول.

خطوط مجموعة الحنفيات وخط القتل:

وهي أجزاء مكملة للماسورة الصاعدة ويمكن استعمالها في أعمال قتل البئر أو اختبار البريفنترات.

صمامات الأمان:

فتحات الخروج بالبريفنترات تكون مجهزة بصمامات أمان قادرة على الإغلاق الأوتوماتيكي في حال لم يتوفر الضغط الهيدروليكي.

اسطوانات أجهزة التحكم بالبريفنترات:

ولها وظيفتان وذلك بتحسين زمن تشغيل البريفنتر .وكخزان حقن لتشغيل البريفنتر العام وتؤمن الوسيلة لتوجيه طاقة السائل لتفعيل طقم البريفنترات تحت سطح الماء وتشغيلها وذلك عند التحكم بها من السطح.

خراطيم التحكم الهيدروليكي:

تنقل سائل التشغيل وإرشادات العمل إلى طقم البريفنترات

لوحة التحكم:

وتركب واحدة عند الحفار وأخرى في مكتب الحفر وفي بعض الأحيان في محطة على قارب منفصل.

وإن بلاشكات البريفنترات المستعملة على قاع البحر بشكل أساسي نفسها التي تستعمل على اليابسة ولكن هناك بعض المزايا اللازمة كي يصبح طقم البريفنترات مناسباً للعمليات التي تتم على قاء البحر ومنها:

1 - إمكانية قص المواسير في الحالات الطارئة.

2 - إمكانية تعليق المواسير على البلاشكات.

3 - إمكانية زلق المواسير وتحريكها والبرينفتر مغلق.

4 - استخدام أقطار مختلفة من المواسير مع عدم الحاجة لتبديل البلاشكات.

5 - الموثوقية العالية في الإغلاق.

سابعاً: اختيار سوائل الحفر

يتم اختيار سائل الحفر ليحقق الوظائف العامة المطلوبة منه بالنسبة لإنجاز البئر بأسرع ما يمكن وأقل ما يمكن من المشاكل ولتحقيق هذا الأمر يجب تخليصه من المواد الصلبة الخاملة ويتم هذا باستخدام أجهزة فصل المواد الصلبة من هزازات نوعية جيدة ومعدات فصل الرمل والسلت والغضار وأجهزة فصل الغازات ويجب أن تمتلك وحدة الحفر البحري خزانات كافية لسائل الحفر ومستودعات للمواد الكيميائية الخاصة بها وبالكميات التي تؤمن استمرار العمل لفترة طويلة ويجب أن يحقق سائل الحفر ثبوتية جدران البئر ولا يجوز أن يتم تلويث البحر في مناطق الحفر حفاظاً على البيئة والحياة البحرية وتوجد قوانين صارمة لمنع رمي نواتج الحفر وحتى السائل المعالج بمركبات كيميائية- أملاح الكروم- مركبات اللغنين- سوائل ذات أساس زيتي وإنما يتم نقلها إلى سفينة خاصة توصلها إلى اليابسة.

ثامناً:اختيار برنامج التغليف

يتم اختيار برنامج التغليف وذلك وفى معطيات المقطع الليتولوجي وبحيث يتم عزل المقاطع التي تختلف بطريقه حفرها وبنوع سائل الحفر اللازم لاختراقها وبقصد التخفيف قدر الإمكان من المشاكل المحتمل مواجهتها ويتم بالعادة إنزال ماسورة دليلة قطر 30 “يتبعها المرحلة السطحية قياس 20″ ومن ثم المرحلة الوسطية الأولى قاس13 3/8 ” والثانية 9 5/8 ” والإنتاجية قياس 7 ” ويتم إنزال التغليف باستخدام مواسير الحفر ورأس إنزال وبنفس طريقة إنزال اللاينر ويتم اختيار سماكات التغليف لتتحمل الضغوط المحتملة و الإجهادات الداخلية والخارجية وإجهادات الشد ولا سيما مقابل الطبقات التي يوجد فيها شذوذ بالضغط مثل الغضار اللدن المتحرك والملح.

تاسعاً: اختيار ادقاقات

يتم اختيار الدقاقات وريجيم الحفر المناسب الذي يحقق سرعة حفر كبيرة ولاسيما الدقاقات التي تتحمل فترة عمل طويلة وذلك لتقليل زمن الرفع والإنزال لتبديل الدقاق ومنها نذكر دقا قات pdc , الدقاقات الألماسية التي تتحمل عدد دورات كبيرة مما يفسح المجال لاستخدام الحفر التوربيني وتحقيق سرعات حفر مقبولة.

عاشراً:اختيار تشكيلة الحفر

يتم اختيار تشكيلات الحفر التي تتحمل إجهادات كبيرة وتحافظ على شاقولية البئر وتقلل من تأثير الحركة العمودية للتشكيلة والناجمة عن ظروف الحفر البحري ولهذه الغاية يتم استخدام أفضل الأنواع المتوفرة من مواسير الحفر مثل s-135 واستخدام أعمدة حفر بأقطار كبيرة 10″ ، 6.5 ، “8″ ، واستخدام أنواع مختلفة من الممركزات وتحديد مواقعها في التشكيلة بحيث يتم الحفاظ على شاقولية البئر وعدم حصول كسر للتشكيلة وفي حال حصول استعصاء يمكن شدها وباستطاعة كافية لتحرير المواسير كما يتم استخدام معدات لتخفيف الاهتزاز والذبذبة في المواسير والذي يوثر على عمل الدقاق وقد يودي إلى كسر الأسنان والتروس ولهذا يستخدم جهاز ماص للصدمات ويستخدم في التشكيلة مطارق هيدروليكية لتخميد الاهتزاز ولتحرير الاستعصاءات في حال حصولها وإن تشكيلة الحفر المختارة يجب أن تؤمن الحمولات اللازمة لعمل الدقاق.

الحادي عشر: اختيار أعماق العينات الاسطوانية والاختبارات

على ضوء المقارنة مع الآبار المجاورة ونتائج القياسات الجيوفيزيائية ووصف العينات الفتاتية يتم أخذ عينات اسطوانية وإجراء اختبارات وذلك بقصد التعرف على محتوى الطبقة والتأكد من احتوائها على المواد الهيدروكربونية أو عدمه والتعرف على المواصفات الخزنية للطبقة من خلال العينات الاسطوانية.

الثاني عشر:المحافظة على قواعد الأمن الصناعي والبيئة

يتم الحفاظ على البيئة البحرية نظيفة حيث توجد قوانين صارمة في هذا المجال ولهذه الغاية يتم نقل نواتج الحفر إلى اليابسة وعدم طرحها على قاع البحر حتى لا تسبب التلوث ولاسيما عند احتوائها على بعض المركبات السامة والمشتقات الهيدروكربونية.

" منقول - للامانة "​


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

*عرض خاص يالحفارة والحفر*

السلام عليكم يا أحبتي ..

اقدم لكم يالحفارة والحفر وهو عبارة عن ملف ثقيل powerpoit حصلت عليه صدفة وقمت برفعه على الرابيدشار .

ارجوا لي الدعاء بالنجاح والتوفيق 

حمل قبل فوات الأوان 

الرايط
http://rapidshare.com/files/219918873/drill_show.ppt


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 أبريل 2010)

*الشهادة الدولية في مجال الحفر و التحكم في الابار*

شرح الشهادة الدولية في مجال الحفر و التحكم في الابار


http://rapidshare.com/files/31481078/Shell_-_IWCF_Training_Manual.rar


----------



## mehdi09 (9 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على الملفات
دمجت المواضيع كونها عن نفس الموضوع


----------



## zkfn (11 أبريل 2010)

أخي .. هل يمكنك رفع الملفات مجددا على الرابيدشير ..

وبارك الله في جهودكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## agharieb (15 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## civilwalid (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

